# cannot access folders on my own server



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

i have a folder on my sbs2003 server called user data,and in that folder is the respective users,,,john,paul etc. i was not able to access the folders. So under the sharing and security i added administrator and allowed myself permissions...i am still not able to access these folders...i also added administrators...this didnt help either.

please help


----------



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

instead of sharing permissions, check security tab, if the administrators / your user has access to the folder


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

ja i added for both


----------



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

see if you can take ownership of the folder, by clicking on advanced option in the image above then select Ownership then select your user / administrators then do a check mark on the last option & apply


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

i did what you said and now i am able to gon one level down but still cant access everything...
why do they make this so confusing...


----------



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

its not if you know what you are doing

You need to make sure you have taken ownership of the folder with the username you've logged in as

meaning if you logged in as john you need to replace ownership to that user.

So if you say you are not able to go one level down & still cant access the folder you have not taken the ownership


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

When you take ownership take ownership of all files and folder and all subfolders. After you have ownership then make sure to apply permissions read/write/modify to yours in order to be able to do it after the ownership may change. Also make sure when the folders are made they are applying the permissions recursively to all subfolders. if someoen has nested a change in permissions 3 folders down without you knowing it can be trickey.


----------



## Jbirk (Jan 15, 2005)

Once you take ownership**, you have to get out of the security dialog box and back into it.

Where you want to get rights, it is usually best to ensure Inheritence is turned on then add your username or group (preferrably) that is going to get access. Give the appropriate rights such as Full-Control (for yourself).

Click Advanced and select "Replace all child opject permissions with inheritable permissions from this object"

If you have further problems:
From the Advanced Security settings, you may also want to choose yourself or your group and click Edit. Ensure you have "Apply to: This folder, subfolders and files" selected otherwise your permissions stop dead and will not propogate properly through NTFS to subfolders, files, and folders...

There is also a checkbox you probably do NOT want checked called "Apply these permissions to objects and/or containers within this container only."


After you work with NTFS for a while and understand its security it will no longer be confusing. However, at first it is perplexing to everyone without experience.

** By defualt (and I doult you changed the policy), you need to be a member of the Administrators group or another group that is a member of that group i.e. a Domain Group such as Domain Admins in the PSU.EDU domain will be a member of all the local Administrator groups on member computers/servers. I.e. If COMPUTERNAME is a member of PSU.EDU, PSU.EDU\Domain Admins will be a member of COMPUTERNAME\Administrators, and if you are a member of PSU.EDU\Domain Admins, you are an administrator of the server and can take Onwership.


----------

